# Role Play Convention 2010



## Omas Zwerg (5. April 2009)

Guten Morgen.
Ich hab mal oberflächlich im Forum gesucht, aber keine Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden.
Wenn schon ein solches Theme trozdem offen ist, entschuldige ich mich hiermit.

Also, ich würd gern wissen, WO und WANN die RPC 2010 ist?

Schon einmal danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Rúmalion (23. April 2009)

Hallo Omas Zwerg!

Weißt du schon eine Antwort auf deine Frage, da ich es auch gerne wissen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (24. April 2009)

Ich denke für das Wann und Wo der RPC 2010 ist es noch etwas früh. Auf unserer Website (www.buffed.de - sicher ist sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) werdet ihr mit Sicherheit darüber informiert sobald erste Infos bekannt sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Ich denke sie wird nun alljährlich in Köln stattfinden so wie die Games Con.


----------



## Rúmalion (18. Mai 2009)

Moin,

ich habe neue Informationen entdeckt.

Auf der Homepage der Kölnmesse steht schon "RPC 2010".

http://www.koeln-messe.de/

Ihr müsst auf: "Messen und Veranstaltungen" --> "Messen in Köln" klicken. Jetzt könnt ihr zur RPC scrollen oder STRG+F drücken (suchen) und dort RPC eingeben. 

Dort steht:


```
Role Play Convention
April 2010
Europas größte Messe für Rollenspiele
(Gastveranstaltung)
www.rpc-germany.de
```

Der genaue Tag ist wohl noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Eismann2070 (5. August 2009)

Moin

Die Role Play Convention 2010 findet am 17. und 18. April in der Messe Köln statt.
Diese Info findet sich bei www.rpc-germany.de


----------



## Rúmalion (3. November 2009)

Hier kann man sich schon die Tickets kaufen.
http://www.amiando.com/RPC2010.html


----------

